# Sagem f@st 2404



## Spookryder (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,


ich habe folgendes proplem zur zeit und vieleicht kann mir jmd hier weiterhelfen.

Und zwar ich lebe zur zeit in Frankreich in einem Hotel und habe dort auch inet und so, sogar nen eigenen router SAGEM F@ST 2404 auf dem Zimmer.

Aber ich habe das Proplem wenn ich ins internet gehe das ich ständig nach ein paar minuten vieleicht 2-3 min einen Disc bekomme wenn ich grade nicht am surfen oder sonstiges bin und das stört echt denn ich muss danach jedesmal die login daten neu eingeben und das ist halt ganz schön nervig und ich würde gerne die timeout zeit (oder wie das heisst) ändern aber ich bekomme keinen zugriff auf den router per Browser, es tut sich einfach gar nichts wenn ich versuche auf den Router zuzugreifen.

Dann ist da noch das Problem das die Leitung teilweise echt langsam ist, brauch manchmal fast 3-4 min um ne inet seite zu öffnen obwohl es ne schnelle DSL leitung ist und auch nicht so viele Leute im netz sind dauert es manchmal echt ewig.
Selbst bei nem Download ist es manchmal welten unterschiede mal läd er was mit 30 Kbyte und mal mit 300kbyte, finde das ganze ein wenig komisch da auf jedenfalls mehr recourcen in der Leitung stecken.

Da ich gern auch World of Warcraft spiele würde ich diesbezüglich gerne versuchen den Ping zu verbessern aber da habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so die Ahnung von, kann man da irgendwie die Datenpakete verkleinern das sich der Png etwas verbessert ?

Würde mich echt über jede hilfe freuen und schon mal ein dickes Danke schön im vorraus 

Spookryder


----------



## Bratkartoffel (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

wenn du in einem Hotel bist und der Router vom Hotel bereitgestellt wird, dann darfst du auf diesem keine Modifikationen vornehmen, es sei denn, es wurde dir erlaubt.

Zu dem Problem mit dem Disconnect könntest du im Hintergrund ein Programm laufen lassen, welches alle 60 Sekunden einen Ping rausschickt. Dies könntest du unter Linux zum Beispiel wie folgt machen:

```
while [[ 1 ]]; do
  ping -c 1 8.8.8.8
  sleep 60
done
```
Wie du das unter Windows machst, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, am Besten du stellst in dem entsprechenden Forum diese Frage.

Die Geschwindigkeit der Leitung hängt von vielen Faktoren ab, welche man als Gast in einem Netz normal nicht beeinflussen kann. Zum einen könnte es sein, dass das Hotel auch VOIP macht, weshalb zu manchen Zeitpunkten das Internet brutal langsam reagieren kann, da VOIP normalerweise eine höhere Priorität hat. Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre das Traffic-Shaping.
Wenn 1 Benutzer angemeldet ist, hat er die ganze Leitung, sobald 2 angemeldet sind hat jeder 50% und so weiter.

Die Datenpakete kannst du nicht verkleineren, was du zu schicken hast muss halt mal raus, da machen kleinere Pakete auch nichts aus. Ausserdem wird das normalerweise vom Betriebssystem (bei TCP) oder vom Programm selbst (bei UDP) geregelt, worauf du normalerweise in keinem der beiden Fälle Einfluss hast.

Wozu willst du bei WoW deinen Ping verbessern? So schlimm wirds doch nicht sein. Bei einem Ego-Shooter kann ich es ja noch verstehen, aber bei WoW?

Gruß
BK


----------



## Spookryder (21. Oktober 2010)

ja das mit den Modifikationen is mir bekannt, das man die nit ändern darf/sollte , aber will ja nichts illegales machen sondern einfach dafür sorgen das ich ne konstante verbindung haben mehr nicht. Da die Disconnects schon ganz schön stören teilweise mal alle 3-4 minuten

Ja habe gestern nochmal geschaut und es sieht so aus das es im Hotel auch VOIP gibt, aber hatte gestern mal an der information gefragt und die meinten also das die Telefone auf den Zimmern so gut wie nicht genutzt werden (kein wunder bei 63 cent die minute).

Zu dem Trafficshaping kann ich leider nichts sagen ausser fragen wie bekomme ich das am besten ohne Provider heraus ? xD

Bei den datenpaketen möchte ich eigentlich nur das sie halt nicht allzu gross sind, weil da dauert die Übertragung dann schon länger von nem grossen paket wie bei nem kleineren, aber da habe ich keine Ahnung wie und wie hoch der MTU wert sein muss sollte bei WIN Vista ultimate 32bit.

hmm zu der sache mit dem Ping kann ich nur sagen dauert teilweise 2-3 sekunden bis er reagiert ping is im durschnitt bei über 1500 und das schon bissl hart da macht dich nen Mop beim questen platt der 2 lvl unter dir ist 

Und ja das mit dem PING ist echt miserabel kann nicht mal ne ini machen mit meim Main geschweige den Raiden ( heul :'(  )

und das is schon echt hart 

naja ich würde gerne versuchen die Leitung zu verbessern wo es nur geht ohne Provider da meine Französich kenntnisse nicht grade die besten sind und ich wahrscheinlich nicht mal die hälfte mit den am Telefon klären könnte

Hoffe echt das mir einer Helfen kann

Und ein grosses DANKE schon mal im vorraus

Gruss

Spookryder


----------

